# Brevin Knight signs with the Clippers



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

> With guards Jason Hart and Daniel Ewing gone, the Clippers reached an agreement Friday with free-agent point guard Brevin Knight in a two-year deal. The team's only other point guards are Livingston, who underwent major knee surgery and isn't expected back before mid-season at the earliest; 37-year-old Sam Cassell, who played only three more games than Livingston last season, and 10-day-contract pickup Will Conroy.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...o&coll=la-headlines-sports&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News Clips sign Brevin Knight to 2 year deal*

This was probably before the Brand incident.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News Clips sign Brevin Knight to 2 year deal*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> This was probably before the Brand incident.


Probably, and now that I think about it the article says he agrees to sign with the Clippers, he could change his mind before he officially signs, which wouldn't surprise me being that the Clippers are cursed. 

*Can one of the moderators please change the thread title to "Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers" in case Knight decides to change his mind and not sign. Thanks*


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News Clips sign Brevin Knight to 2 year deal*

Man.....no point of signing Knight if we just lost Brand. Throw Diaz, Jordan or whoever young players in the game and let them get more experience.............We are playing for the future now.

The Clippers need a FengShui consultant, for real......


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

I would say he now has move value to us as a trade piece...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Damn, hope they haven't signed any contract yet, Brand going down... you just lost half the fans out there. Now it'll probably just be us diehards, and honestly i can't see wasting much, if anything on tickets this year.

We definitely don't need Knight now, just blow up the team.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Now try to move Maggette to Portland, or something like.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Big mistake. Now we just used up our MLE most likely on a guy who doesnt fit well into our system (knight is a rich mans will conroy....great distributor, awful shooter, terrible size who can only play one position). 

Now, we probably dont have enough to go out and get front court help. 

Guess what guys, yet again, this shows the mistake of drafting thornton. We should have gotten a SF/SG or a SG/PG. On the other hand i was ok with getting a PF/C. And now looks what happens. We dont get francis, so still haev a big hole at the SG position since knight cant play there. We lose brand, we had about zero depth in the front court to start with, now were more screwed.


----------



## publichandout (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Hopefully he hasn't signed and we can walk away from the deal. I would prefer that we package players and trade for a young SG. This season is done, let's focus on the putting the pieces together for next year.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

So I guess we all just throw our hands up in the air and forfeit the season? Damn guys, I know the news about EB going down is essentially the worst possible thing any of us wanted to imagine, but there's no reason to give up at this point. This is the time when you find out for sure exactly what kind of roster you really have. It's certainly not as if the Clipps are completely without talent outside of Elton. Corey is a 20+ ppg scorer when healthy, Kaman can pick up some scoring slack when he's fully present mentally, we all know how Sam does it when he's not in pain. Maybe Thornton responds and becomes an instant impact guy now that he's going to have to play a significant number of minutes. 

All I'm saying is let's not go jumping off of the nearest cliff just yet. It would be idiotic to say that this team didn't just take a very painful blow, but if the rest of the guys can man-up and somehow pull it together long enough to tread water while he's gone then it wouldn't be as monumental a disaster as it presently seems to be. It could be much worse, at least you know you can count on a guy like EB to put in the work and come back the same player he was before the injury. I'm happy with the Knight signing and I seriously doubt that Brand's injury is going to prevent him from committing.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

News sources say it is a 2-year, $4 Million contract. Does that mean $2 Million a year or $4 Million a year?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Usually year refers to the length, and the value to the total value of the contract.
Due to rises etc, it may not be 2 million per year.
It could be something like 2.4, 1.6 (or whatever works..)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

woah....its gotten this bad that Brevin Knight is our major acquisition.....
Thornton has to be special this year for us to even contend for the 8th seed ......


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

paul davis will be our savior


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> woah....its gotten this bad that Brevin Knight is our major acquisition.....
> Thornton has to be special this year for us to even contend for the 8th seed ......


Well, let's think about it this way. With Brand out, we kind of have two number one picks:Thornton and Korolev, since he should now get a chance to play. So if we count Korolev as an addition, which I think could be fair to do, plus we consider Paul Davis, who looked really good in the garbage time he got last year, will get a chance to play. He looked like a first-rounder a few times last year too. So in a way, if you're really trying to find something to latch onto, we almost have three number one picks this year that will finally get a chance to show their stuff. I expect Davis to have a good year. I expect Kaman to pick it up. I expect Thornton to blow everybody's minds with his amazing basketball skills. And most important, I expect this will be the year Korolev will show us something and work himself into regular playing time. So when Brand gets back, we could have three, four counting Brevin Knight, and five if you count Guillermo Diaz/ Jared Jordan, new contributers. We could have 5 new contributers, plus the summers not over. Brand getting injured really sucks. He's been a god to me since I was 10. But I expect this to be a really fun year full of lots of pleasent suprises.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

2 million dollars for knichg, i can live with that. Heck, the minimum salary for someone who has been in the league as long as he is like 1.2 million anyway, right? 

He still doesnt fit into this team whatsoever, but 2 million is very fair. Id rather pay him 2 million than pay conroy 700K, thats for sure. Knight is old, but hes not like the usual dunleavvy guys like overton, christie, livingston, etc. etc.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



livingstononefour said:


> paul davis will be our savior


Hell no, it's Jared Jordan!


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



Free Arsenal said:


> Hell no, it's Jared Jordan!


For some reason, I feel like if we can get Yaroslav Korolev out of his shell, he'll be our savior and, if we can keep the team next year, the final piece that makes us a West contender.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



Showtime87 said:


> So I guess we all just throw our hands up in the air and forfeit the season? Damn guys, I know the news about EB going down is essentially the worst possible thing any of us wanted to imagine, but there's no reason to give up at this point. This is the time when you find out for sure exactly what kind of roster you really have. It's certainly not as if the Clipps are completely without talent outside of Elton. Corey is a 20+ ppg scorer when healthy, Kaman can pick up some scoring slack when he's fully present mentally, we all know how Sam does it when he's not in pain. Maybe Thornton responds and becomes an instant impact guy now that he's going to have to play a significant number of minutes.
> 
> All I'm saying is let's not go jumping off of the nearest cliff just yet. It would be idiotic to say that this team didn't just take a very painful blow, but if the rest of the guys can man-up and somehow pull it together long enough to tread water while he's gone then it wouldn't be as monumental a disaster as it presently seems to be. It could be much worse, at least you know you can count on a guy like EB to put in the work and come back the same player he was before the injury. I'm happy with the Knight signing and I seriously doubt that Brand's injury is going to prevent him from committing.


i agree...

looks like most of the clippers fans on this site are quiters...
that's why i go to clippers.topbuzz.com to read thoughts of confident fans
who support their team no matter what...
bunch of sorry quiters...vada


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



hutcht02 said:


> For some reason, I feel like if we can get Yaroslav Korolev out of his shell, he'll be our savior and, if we can keep the team next year, the final piece that makes us a West contender.


Damn it! No! It's Jared Jordan... that's it!

Korolev is just a piece, not the savior.

THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



> looks like most of the clippers fans on this site are quiters...
> that's why i go to clippers.topbuzz.com to read thoughts of confident fans
> who support their team no matter what...
> bunch of sorry quiters...vada


If you dont like it here, stay on the other board then. Dont go bashing us, and accusing us of things that arent true. Name one poster on here who has "quit." Everyone is bummed, but were all still clipper fans. Everyone is bummed, but that doesnt mean were not supporting our team. If you want to be in a place where people are sipping the koolade that were a championship team or something, hey, its your perrogative. But dont go bashing us because we are stating the facts that we are now pretty much one of the 3 worst teams in the entire league on paper since brand went down. Name me 4 teams that are worse than us from 1-10 on the roster? 

Cant wait until next year though, we will have one shot at doing something special if brand and livingsont and even cassell come back, 1 more goo dyear of thomas and mobley, not to mention possible top 3 pick.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Since Brand is injured, I really think it'd be more beneficial for us to forgo on Knight and sign our two PG's Jordan and Diaz.

The only way to become good NBA players is to play in the NBA. Brevin Knight has no shot at being our PG in the years to come.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



Free Arsenal said:


> Damn it! No! It's Jared Jordan... that's it!
> 
> Korolev is just a piece, not the savior.
> 
> THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE!


Jared Jordan could definitly be the next Steve Nash, but Korolev could also definitly be the next Manu Ginobili. I think if Korolev can show us something, not only will that serve as great motivation for the team, but will also give us another contributer, another scorer, and another shooter. Korolev is very important this year. Jordan has a few years to learn.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



Free Arsenal said:


> Since Brand is injured, I really think it'd be more beneficial for us to forgo on Knight and sign our two PG's Jordan and Diaz.
> 
> The only way to become good NBA players is to play in the NBA. Brevin Knight has no shot at being our PG in the years to come.


well at least Knight gives us assists, good D, and hopefully veteran leadership...things that our young bucks still need to develop


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

For 2 years 4 million I am pleased. Unfortunately the agreement was struck before Brand got hurt so Clippers have about 3.2 mil to sign a big. For the price and the player I am happy, would have been nice to see Knight get lots of dish with Brand being on the other end.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

We havent signed Knight yet....so maybe we can still back out. We dont really need him now. Without Brand, we dont have any hope in making the playoffs. 
Just throw Jordan and Diaz in the fire and see how they respond. I am very interested in seeing how Jordan play. 
You guys think Dunleavy will finally play Korolev? Poor Korolev didnt even get to play in summer league.....


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



matador1238 said:


> We havent signed Knight yet....so maybe we can still back out. We dont really need him now. Without Brand, we dont have any hope in making the playoffs.
> Just throw Jordan and Diaz in the fire and see how they respond. I am very interested in seeing how Jordan play.
> You guys think Dunleavy will finally play Korolev? Poor Korolev didnt even get to play in summer league.....


i hope dunleavy plays Korolev a lot otherwise they might as well ship him out and call this experiment a failure...if he can be an offensive force & shore up his D, he may become a viable 6 man now that Mags most likely will start


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



yamaneko said:


> If you dont like it here, stay on the other board then. Dont go bashing us, and accusing us of things that arent true. Name one poster on here who has "quit." Everyone is bummed, but were all still clipper fans. Everyone is bummed, but that doesnt mean were not supporting our team. If you want to be in a place where people are sipping the koolade that were a championship team or something, hey, its your perrogative. But dont go bashing us because we are stating the facts that we are now pretty much one of the 3 worst teams in the entire league on paper since brand went down. Name me 4 teams that are worse than us from 1-10 on the roster?
> 
> Cant wait until next year though, we will have one shot at doing something special if brand and livingsont and even cassell come back, 1 more goo dyear of thomas and mobley, not to mention possible top 3 pick.


sometimes you wanna go...where everybody knows your naaame...vada


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



MR. VADA said:


> i agree...
> 
> looks like most of the clippers fans on this site are quiters...
> that's why i go to clippers.topbuzz.com to read thoughts of confident fans
> ...


Thanks for having my back Vada. I just can't take the negative road on this one, as bad as it may seem. If EB does come back within the six months that the doctors project I really think this team has a chance to at least compete for a playoff spot. Wishful thinking maybe, but I'm a life-long Clippers fan and that's pretty much what I'm accustomed to going into any season. I would love nothing more than to see this team repeat or exceed their 05 peformance, but I'm still going to enjoy the games even if they end up with a 32-50 record. I've lived through much worse and I'm still here.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



Showtime87 said:


> Thanks for having my back Vada. I just can't take the negative road on this one, as bad as it may seem. If EB does come back within the six months that the doctors project I really think this team has a chance to at least compete for a playoff spot. Wishful thinking maybe, but I'm a life-long Clippers fan and that's pretty much what I'm accustomed to going into any season. I would love nothing more than to see this team repeat or exceed their 05 peformance, but I'm still going to enjoy the games even if they end up with a 32-50 record. I've lived through much worse and I'm still here.


no problem man...BUT WHAT PEOPLE FAIL TO REALIZE OR REMEMBER IS THAT MAGGETTE WAS OUT FOR MOST OF THE YEAR WHEN WE MADE THE PLAYOFFS AND GAVE THE TEAM A BOOST WHEN HE RETURNED...that said, even if brand can't make it back in time or not, this injury will only make us a better team in the long run...all you thornton bashers that said al won't play proved that when you make an assumption you make one of two things. 1) you make an a** of your self, and 2)you make an "umption". whatever that is...

if we keep diaz and jj (who is all over the clippers site) and let them get some early experiance they could turn into a potent mix off the bench
and that alone is a good thing because of this injury...

in all honesty i can see maggette having a career year averaging 30 a game
i can see al getting rookie of the year...
i can see tim thomas stepping up as well as other players and above all...
i can see sofo being bought out of his contract for only $500,000 and punishing the rest of the league...

so this ain't over we have a ton of options. more than any team in the nba...vada


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



MR. VADA said:


> no problem man...BUT WHAT PEOPLE FAIL TO REALIZE OR REMEMBER IS THAT MAGGETTE WAS OUT FOR MOST OF THE YEAR WHEN WE MADE THE PLAYOFFS AND GAVE THE TEAM A BOOST WHEN HE RETURNED...that said, even if brand can't make it back in time or not, this injury will only make us a better team in the long run...all you thornton bashers that said al won't play proved that when you make an assumption you make one of two things. 1) you make an a** of your self, and 2)you make an "umption". whatever that is...
> 
> if we keep diaz and jj (who is all over the clippers site) and let them get some early experiance they could turn into a potent mix off the bench
> and that alone is a good thing because of this injury...
> ...


Brand had to go down for Thornton to get some playing time, therefore we're stupid for saying it made no sense to pick him?, uh... yeah... good job there vada. 

Corey averaging 30? Do i really need to say anything about this?

Al getting rookie of the year is a possibility with the situation now, so in this one instance, i won't call you an insane homer.

Thomas and everyone else stepping up is bound to happen with 20 extra shot attempts to go around and more opprotunity to rebound, but thinking we'll be an equal team is silly.

Sofo getting bought out for only 500k? how does your brain work? the clippers need him more than ever, the greek team will probably charge more for the buyout because they know we'd be more willing to pay.

Overall, you're a totally deluded homer. But at least i'll know who to throw nachos at when we're getting blown out by 40 in the 4th quarter and some idiot is still cheering away.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Loosing a guy that comes off of the bench for dunleavvy cannot be compared to loosing brand for the year, thats insane. 

Vada, you are 100% wrong, and we were 100% right. We did not make donkeys out of ourselves. Exactly what we predicted would be the only way thornton gets PT has happened: A major injury or trade. Guess what we have about as major an injury as we can get. Im fairly certain now thomas ONLY plays PF/C and thornton gets all of the backup SF minutes that thomas had, plus a few PF minutes in spot situations. 

I doubt we keep both diaz and jj, first of all no room on the roster unless we use the injury exception rule, and even if we do, its more likely we use it in the front court since we signed knight, its unlikely we keep 4 PG's. We will see on that. And even if they were on the team, again about the only way jordan sniffs the court is via injury to cassell or knight. And diaz might only get spot ewing type minutes at SG. 

Maggette, in an offense that doesnt play to his strengths, and with a coach that for the last 3 years his averages go down and down, somehow is going to score 30 a game? Thornton, who barring ANOTHER injury probably wont start a game this year (if you say that maggette has a career year, and thomas steps up) , somehow will win ROY off of the bench? Sofo who has already been announced that he wont come over here, somehow will be bought out at the last second? Unfortunately we used our MLE on knight, and the remaining money might put us over the luxury tax. The only way we make another big signing is using that injured player exception, and IF that also gives us luxury tax relief. The injured player exception allows us to go over salary cap and sign another player either half of the injured players salary, or the average salary, whichever is lower. What i DONT know is if we go over the luxury tax, if it still counts. If it does, you can count on sterling putting the kabosh on that. 

And whats this i see? Were capped out, our roster is full, we have no real backup SG, our front court depth is pathetic, and yet we have more options than any team in the NBA? ROFL.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Did we sign Knight yet? I've yet to find any article or info about the contract being signed after Brand went down.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



leidout said:


> Sofo getting bought out for only 500k? how does your brain work? the clippers need him more than ever, the greek team will probably charge more for the buyout because they know we'd be more willing to pay.


Doesn't matter how much Olympikas[sp?] charges for the buy-out as Clippers can only pay 500k of the buy-out. Only way it could affect the Clippers is if Sofoklis wants a bigger contract to cover the buy-out and make a profit as opposed to staying in Greece. 

And can we stop turning every damn thread into pessimists vs optimists?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



qross1fan said:


> And can we stop turning every damn thread into pessimists vs optimists?


Sure I can, but only if you first admit that pessimism is the best "-ism"? :azdaja:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



leidout said:


> Sure I can, but only if you first admit that pessimism is the best "-ism"? :azdaja:


Actually, that would be winning-ism . :lol:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

i heard that his physical is the only thing holding up the signing


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

hey laidout and yam, real question, do you guys hang out or something? i mean, do you guys chill under the same "unit"??? 

'cause you two are the biggest nuts on this site...a couple of sterling silver nuts...

i guess you two co-wrote the basketball bible and im a blasphemer...
or maybe you have a direct line to the basketball gods themselves...
whatever your reason is

THESE ARE JUST MY OPINIONS...DON"T LIKE IT, DON"T READ IT...

look, i'm not going to fuss with you about my thoughts, since obviously you two are way more intelligent than myself...but i will say that everything is said is possible. maybe unlikely, but it's still possible and that's on coaching and management to make it work...

so scratch that, and then smell your hands when you finished--you nuts...

oh and laidout, i wish you would throw some nachos on a black man in his clippers jersey. that'll be the last nachos you eat without a straw...
and while your at it, throw some on clipper darrel too so you can see how quick we form into voltron on that a**...vada

hey, what ever happend to love and basketball??????
can't we all just get along?????????

you know who...//(.Y.)\\


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Vada... me and yamaneko buddies? HAHA! I don't think theres anyone here i've disagreed with more over the past couple of years i've been here. His opinions are usually wrong.

I've been a lot louder than normal the past couple of months because my new position at work allows me to spend 80% of my workday just surfing the internet. And as for the "hey i'm an old fan, black and from the ghetto"-motto you keep telling us, i have no idea what you're trying to get across with that. It doesn't make you any better or worse than me or anyone else here. 

Everyone has different expectations of the team and chances are on 10 subjects, we'll have 10 different opinions. 

Personally i think it's more fun to be on a forum where people have no problem arguing with eachother, everyone just being a homer can get boring. So just chill out dude, i hope you're not honestly getting worked up about the **** we say. :cheers:


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



leidout said:


> Vada... me and yamaneko buddies? HAHA! I don't think theres anyone here i've disagreed with more over the past couple of years i've been here. His opinions are usually wrong.
> 
> I've been a lot louder than normal the past couple of months because my new position at work allows me to spend 80% of my workday just surfing the internet. And as for the "hey i'm an old fan, black and from the ghetto"-motto you keep telling us, i have no idea what you're trying to get across with that. It doesn't make you any better or worse than me or anyone else here.
> 
> ...


i think you misunderstood me when i said "units", and im aware of you and yams history...oh and i'll be 30 next month, so i'm not that old...and you should come pay the hood a visit...vada


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

vada, you were wrong, it wasnt an opinion. you said that we were wrong about thornton getting playing time, when in actuality we were right by saying it would take an injury or trade for him to get the PT. 

As far as the rest of the stuff, you had opinions, and we countered with the factual reasoning behind what shows those to be far fetched...thats what the message board is for...not just for someone to post a crazy opinion and then the thread is closed, and thats it. Were here to thow ideas off of each other, granted, its best that usually the ideas and opinions be somewhat grounded in reality, but all are ok as long as they dont go against the rules. Your opinions on maggette and all are completely fine, but dont expect people not to reply on them...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



MR. VADA said:


> hey laidout and yam, real question, do you guys hang out or something? i mean, do you guys chill under the same "unit"???
> 
> 'cause you two are the biggest nuts on this site...a couple of sterling silver nuts...
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone here is buddies with Yam. He thinks he is never wrong.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



DaFranchise said:


> I dont think anyone here is buddies with Yam. He thinks he is never wrong.


It's actually kind of funny.
Our moderators play good cop bad cop.

If one of us does something bad, Weasel is the good cop, and Yamaneko is well... Yamaneko the sumo cop!


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



DaFranchise said:


> I dont think anyone here is buddies with Yam. He thinks he is never wrong.


i understand your position yam, but i don't get on this site to argue.
i say what i feel about the situation with a drop of humor...
but if you decide to pick apart every letter i type you missing the point alltogether...

just ignore it. i'm sick of defending myself.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



Free Arsenal said:


> It's actually kind of funny.
> Our moderators play good cop bad cop.
> 
> If one of us does something bad, Weasel is the good cop, and Yamaneko is well... Yamaneko the sumo cop!


free, you must have seen transformers...but yams a good cop too. he's just a little quick to pull it out and blast on you if you violate while he's on duty. abrasive but effective...vada


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Well, its not that im never wrong, its that i pick and choose what i write on message boards...most of the time i stay away from making wild claims that have a good chance of being wrong. I stick to the facts. When one just sticks to reporting the facts, its quite hard to be proven wrong. 

Now, if i were to be like some and make wild claims like maggette will score 30 points, or doug overton was a better signing that tabuse, or thornton w/o any changes to the roster on draft day is guaranteed playing time, then what happens is you put yourself in a situation where most likely youll be proven wrong. I have crazy ideas all the time that turn out wrong, but you dont see me putting them on message boards.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



yamaneko said:


> I have crazy ideas all the time that turn out wrong, but you dont see me putting them on message boards.


:lol: lies!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

just a "for example" thing: i was 100% sure clippers would pick nick young after he dropped. I was wrong. (i didnt post during the draft though, "hey young dropped, 100% sure clippers will get him!")

i thought kaman would average like 20 and 10 in the summer league like he has done in the past...he didnt...but again you didnt see me posting that here, there was enough doubt in my mind not to do that.

Heres one that i think i DID post on the message board. I had dogged on scott paddgette a few years ago because it was reported in the media that he dissed the clippers and preferred taking less money from the nets. Now, i "thought" i was posting based on "fact." As it turns out the media had it wrong. 2 years later when i talked to scott padgette personally, he told me it was the clippers who were screwing him around and wouldnt make the offer official, so he was forced to take the nets deal.

Anyway, lets get back on topic here


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Been over a week now since it was reported that Knight would sign and still no signing. A bit odd, I would say. Not sure what the hold up is, the Clippers want to finalize signing a big before Knight??


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

i guess its becuz of their moderator "status" but people like Weasel...well everytime they post, atleast to me, it seems like a ****ing automated bot that is posting an automatic Clippers newsfeed or something Hahah (thats good)


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> i guess its becuz of their moderator "status" but people like Weasel...well everytime they post, atleast to me, it seems like a ****ing automated bot that is posting an automatic Clippers newsfeed or something Hahah (thats good)


No Yama has flavor to his posts despite being a mod.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*

Knight has officially signed with the Clippers

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47597/20070813/clippers_officially_sign_brevin_knight/


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brevin Knight agrees to sign with the Clippers*



PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Knight has officially signed with the Clippers
> 
> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47597/20070813/clippers_officially_sign_brevin_knight/


I wonder what the delay was for. I guess Knight had a nice long vacation, I think he was on vacation.


----------

